
ELSA: Efficient Long-Term Secure Storage of Large Datasets - xek6ae
https://arxiv.org/abs/1810.11888
======
est31
This is very important, especially given that we are starting to store more
and more sensitive data. In germany for example, there's a discussion around
storing health data in the cloud but it seems that most solutions are severely
lacking.

~~~
xek6ae
And the secound problem is the IT knowlegde of politicans. They force it this
year. Not much time to develop a sercure health data storage.

